# Am I overtraining?



## aquanauts30 (Jun 5, 2016)

I am a 16 year old male who is trying to bulk up for next years wrestling season. I have been working out for a little while, but realy started training seriously about 3 months ago. 
I am 
5 foot 4ish
125lbs
With 11% body fat.
During these past few months, I have seen some good results due to consistency and good dieting. However, I have been following this new workout plan for about a month now and was wondering if I was overtraining. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I train arms and chest twice a week (as you can see). I had no concerns at first, but this week I didnt get the time to train chest and arms twice and I feel almost as if my muscles feel and look better. (This may be a placebo effect or just the way im seeing myself today) So my main question is: according to my lifting shecdule, does it appear that I am overtraining my chest and arms? If so, please help me to find a new plan or edit the one I currently have. Thank you.


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 187Infidel (Jun 5, 2016)

How much time do you devote to actually training wrestling? You aren't gonna beat guys with your muscles. Your gonna need skill for that.. Spend more time working on what ur training for in the 1st place..


----------



## blergs. (Jun 6, 2016)

i would add another rest day in there IMO.

on training days i go for around 40min-1hr and till failure most the time, i also do "forced streching 2 times, in middle and at end . but b careful not to hurt yourself doing this as it can happen. 
i do something along the lines of "DC training"  google it, maybe it will give you some ideas/info

good luck man!

but keep in mind skill will be the big factor not just muscle


----------



## aquanauts30 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks for the replies!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gymclass (Jun 27, 2016)

What about sport nutrition?


----------

